# iPhone App game design software



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard about this kid who designed some iPhone app called "Bubble" or something. They were saying that if he had just charged people $1 for it then he could have earned 2 million bucks. Apparently he used a freeware called Corona to design it. 

Is there a PC software available that you can use to design iPhone apps?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I think your talking about the SDK for the iPhone development. Here are two links to get you started with that:

[url]http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action[/URL]

[url]http://www.articlesbase.com/cell-phones-articles/create-design-launch-your-iphone-application-447269.html[/URL]


----------

